# Sacramento Swap Meet Now @ Woodland Fair Grounds 4/17/21



## BrandonB (Mar 14, 2021)

Sacramento swap meet that was at Cal Expo for a few years is now going to be at the Woodland fair grounds.




__





						Sacramento Classic Car and Parts Swap Meet - Woodland, CA - Apr 23, 2022
					

There are plenty of vendor spaces available! This huge classic car and parts swap meet keeps getting bigger and better every year. Be sure to check out the Car Corral where you just might find that dream machine you’ve been looking for. Then, of course, there’s the vendors! This is a gearhead’s




					www.eventcrazy.com


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 16, 2021)

What is the bike scene like at this show? thinking about going but wondering first if there will be bicycle for sale there also.
thanks for any info.


----------



## BrandonB (Apr 16, 2021)

Hit and miss.  There are always bikes there, just sometimes more than other.


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 16, 2021)

BrandonB said:


> Hit and miss.  There are always bikes there, just sometimes more than other.



ok thanks man, at this point i will take anything i am needing some bike therapy.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 16, 2021)

Woodland antique shops have really good prices on antiques. I have bought some great things in Woodland and the antique car show is really nice.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 17, 2021)

Well.....its Saturday and I can sit around here and twiddle my thumbs or I can go to this meet and find something really cool........heck yeah-i'm going!


----------



## mrg (Apr 19, 2021)

Ya, and what, pics?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 20, 2021)

Did it happen?


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh it happened Brant......  took one full hour to move five blocks by car to the gate-another hour in line to get in. Once inside it was huge-tons of old-vintage-ancient car parts! Not much in the way of bikes* or old motorcycles but lots of automobilia memorabilia-see the cool stuff Rudy Contratti got in 'sunday show and tell' thread.


*Oldest/neatest bike i saw was a Colson snap tank bike.


----------

